

Ask HN: Has anyone got Startup School acceptance emails yet? - vbv


======
Sakes
Nope, still intermittently spamming refresh on my gmail

------
agibsonccc
Waiting on my email yet as well.

------
dorkrawk
I just got mine, too.

------
dzink
See you all there!

------
zachlatta
Just got mine.

------
martinshen
Got mine :)

------
ratsimihah
Got it.

